# Any Slingshot Shooting Clubs in Southern/Central California ?



## Lafayette (Jul 31, 2018)

I am a Newbie as of today to Slingshot Forum, and this is why I joined Slingshot Forum.

Does anybody know of any shooting clubs in SoCal, or Central Ca?

I live in the Ventura, Ca. area and joined Slingshot Forum to see if there are any local shooters like me, that want to get together and shoot slingshots. I usually end up target shooting alone, which is cool too. I saw Jolly Roger's blog from a year ago in 2017 regarding the same question he had asked last year so I made the jump and joined this cool Slingshot Forum. Great information out there from you all and I really look forward to meeting some like-minded fellow shooters, and shoot some slingshots together. There's gotta be more shooters than just Roger and Me 'round here.- Lafayette.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum .


----------



## Lafayette (Jul 31, 2018)

Thank You ! Good to be here.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Lafayette said:


> I am a Newbie as of today to Slingshot Forum, and this is why I joined Slingshot Forum.
> Does anybody know of any shooting clubs in SoCal, or Central Ca?
> I live in the Ventura, Ca. area and joined Slingshot Forum to see if there are any local shooters like me, that want to get together and shoot slingshots. I usually end up target shooting alone, which is cool too. I saw Jolly Roger's blog from a year ago in 2017 regarding the same question he had asked last year so I made the jump and joined this cool Slingshot Forum. Great information out there from you all and I really look forward to meeting some like-minded fellow shooters, and shoot some slingshots together. There's gotta be more shooters than just Roger and Me 'round here.- Lafayette.


Glad you joined us. I've pretty much got an open schedule now that I am fully retarded. Whoops, that should say retired. Might casa especially since casa. Come on by anytime you're in the area. From the PM you sent me, sounds like you get up this way occasionally. Bring your Slingshots and we'll let some steel fly.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> Lafayette said:
> 
> 
> > I am a Newbie as of today to Slingshot Forum, and this is why I joined Slingshot Forum.
> ...


I wrote a sentence in Spanish and the forum did a very poor job of translating it into English. Might casa especially sure casa.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

welcome.


----------



## OmegaMyth (Jun 11, 2018)

welcome to the forum


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Welcome!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------

